# iPod Classic Wont Sync to PC, Will Sync to Mac.



## elam91 (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok, So I Have an iPod 160gb, everytime I try to sync it with my library or just add music on it, i get this error:
ITunes could not copy "Track Name" to the Ipod "Ipod Name" because an unknown error occurred (-69).

I have an Alienware M14x with Windows 7.

I have tried using a different PC - same error.
I have tried using other music, including from other people - same error.
I restored and synced with a friend's Mac - WORKS.
I put MY music files on his Mac and synced - WORKS.

so, the iPod works as long as you sync it to mac, the music is fine coz when its on the mac it works, and the pc shouldn't be the problem because other pcs dont work either. what am I doing wrong?!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I have edit your post for language , this is a family friendly website , please refrain from that type of language 

have you tried setting back to factory reset on a windows PC ?


----------



## elam91 (Oct 20, 2014)

sorry, what do you mean? something other than restore?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

No I mean fully restore on a windows PC

you say you did that on the Mac


----------



## elam91 (Oct 20, 2014)

yes, I did restore on PC, you have to do that to try and sync on PC...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what happened when you restored on the PC ?


----------



## elam91 (Oct 20, 2014)

Still get error -69 when I try to sync


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what USB connector are you using - is this a desktop or laptop PC
try a different USB 
make sure you have the latest itunes version 
maybe uninstall and re-install
do you have the latest firmware on the ipod ?

have you tried this steps
Apple - Support - iPod - iPod classic Troubleshooting Assistant

also have a read here
Error 69 error when trying to sync IPOD [Solved]


----------



## elam91 (Oct 20, 2014)

It's a Laptop, I tried a different USB, everything is up to date :[


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm out of suggestions ,i'm afraid
you tried the two links i posted and followed those instructions


----------



## elam91 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have tried all of these things with no success, anyone have any new ideas??


----------

